# OK- I've seen tandems, but...



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

not one of these....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got a bigger pic?


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

OK- _now_ you can see them a little better.....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

saf-t said:


> OK- _now_ you can see them a little better.....


Looks like triplet cruisers...probably for rent.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Looks like triplet cruisers...probably for rent.


Yep- I just can't imagine trying to ride with two other people on board....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Colorfull critters, ain`t they? 
Anybody seen one like this:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

One of 'em in there has a steering wheel!


----------



## ZachRelo (Jan 9, 2010)

If you're looking for some tandem "eye candy" check out the Specialized SHIV Tandem. It's a concept tandem that takes after the 2010 Specialized SHIV Time Trial.

Here it is:
http://***************/2010/01/specialized-shiv-tandem-concept-bike/


----------

